# Rétroéclairage clavier sous Ubuntu 12.04



## BlackVince (25 Septembre 2012)

Salut à tous !


Petit nouveau sur le forum, je me tourne vers vous afin de résoudre un petit problème :



j'ai  installé Ubuntu 12.04 LTS sur un MacBook Pro 9,2 et, après quelques  galères, j'ai réussi à avoir un système entièrement fonctionnel... Ou  presque !
En effet, le clavier n'est pas du tout rétroéclairé (ce qui  est quand même dommage !) et ce, malgré l'installatation et la  réinstallation de Pommed. Quant au Client GTK Pommed, il ne se lance tout  bonnement pas.
J'ai cru comprendre que Pommed était pour les anciennes distributions d'Ubuntu, si je ne m'abuse ?



Comme vous le savez, ce sont normalement les touches F5 et F6 qui  règlent l'éclairage. Lorsque j'appuie dessus, l'indicateur s'affiche, mais le  curseur est grisé et le clavier reste noir.


Pourtant, selon ce site (qui est en passant la seule source du net à mentionner le Macbook 9,2), c'était censé marcher "avec des remarques"...


Quelque âme charitable aurait-elle une solution ? 

Merci d'avance à toutes et à tous !


----------

